# Favorite Colors



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is kind of like my last poll (http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/poll-5368-a.html), except this time it's on Favorite Color and MBTI type.
Just leave a comment saying your gender, favorite color, and MBTI type. Thanks! If you want to answer my other poll's question, that'd be great too! :crazy:
This is for my AP Statistics class.


----------



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

For example, mine is
Gender: Female
Favorite color: Black
MBTI type: INFP


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Male, ITNJ, and I thought my favorite color was Indigo, but according to the Crayola Color Chart, it's actually Purple Heart.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP
Dark Green and Dark Bluish-Purple are tied for first
Then I'm also quite fond of Burgundy, Gold, Dark Brown, Dark Orange, Plum, Baby-Pink, Lavender, Black, and White








I like darker-but-rich colors for the most part, or pastels - I think this is because they feel more subdued without being depressing. I don't like very vibrant, energetic colors, and I generally don't like grey-toned colors like mauve or 'steel blue', nor what I call 'pastey' colors like mint green or 'pepto-bismol pink'. I'm not really fond of blue itself, though when it appears translucent or glowing then I do like it - such as blue glass.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Female, deep sea green. ENTP


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Mint green, sky blue, or pale pink. 

I like light, soft colors. 

But then there's black.. 

I don't know. 

ISFP


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Male
Honestly I love them all, each color evokes a different emotion or feeling. So I guess it depends on my mood or what time of year it is.
The first sunny 60 degree day of spring- feels like blue/yellow combo or green/yellow
Cold cloudy fall day-feels like some kind of black/grey/white scenario
Infp


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Female
Green - followed closely by black and red~
INFP.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Male, ISTJ, blue (most variants of).


----------



## metaphor (Mar 10, 2014)

Female
Green...specifically emerald green!
INFJ


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Female
Red or Indigo
entp


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Gender: Female
Favorite color: Grey
MBTI type: ESFJ

roud:


----------



## Opera (Mar 7, 2014)

Gender: Male
Favorite Color: Blue (in a landslide)
MBTI: INTP


----------



## ElcsieM (Mar 6, 2014)

Female
Purple (Blue, Yellow, Maroon, Turquoise)
INTP


----------

